# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  الوقايةُ خيرٌ من العلاجِ

## أم أبي التراب

*الوقايةُ خيرٌ من العلاجِ

**"ما  مِن عبدٍ يقولُ في صباحِ كلِّ يومٍ  ومَساءِ كلِّ لَيلةٍ : بسمِ اللَّهِ  الَّذي لا يضرُّ معَ اسمِهِ شيءٌ في  الأرضِ ولَا في السَّماءِ ، وَهوَ  السَّميعُ العليمُ ثلاثَ مرَّاتٍ ،  فيضُرَّهُ شيءٌ وَكانَ أبانُ ، قد  أصابَهُ طرفُ فالجٍ ، فجعلَ الرَّجلُ  ينظرُ إليهِ ، فقالَ لَهُ أبانُ : ما  تنظرُ ؟ أما إنَّ الحديثَ كما  حدَّثتُكَ ، ولَكِنِّي لم أقلهُ يَومئذٍ  ليُمْضيَ اللَّهُ علَيَّ قدرَهُ" الراوي :                   عثمان بن عفان -  المحدث :                       الألباني -       المصدر :                       صحيح الترمذي- الصفحة أو الرقم: 3388 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : حسن صحيح- الدرر. 
الشرح:
قدَرُ  اللهِ لا مَهْرَبَ منه ولا مانِعَ له، وعلى الإنسانِ المؤمنِ أن  يَستعينَ  باللهِ على أقدارِه، وفي هذا الحديثِ يقولُ النَّبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ  علَيه  وسلَّم "ما مِن عبدٍ يَقولُ في صباحِ كلِّ يومٍ ومساءِ كلِّ  ليلةٍ"، أي: عند صَباحِه ومَسائِه كلَّ يومٍ: "بسمِ اللهِ"، أي: أستَعينُ  أو أتحفَّظُ مِن كلِّ مؤذٍ باسمِ اللهِ، وأستَصحِبُه وأتبَرَّكُ به في  صَباحي أو لَيْلي، فهو "الَّذي لا يَضُرُّ معَ اسمِه شيءٌ في الأرضِ ولا في  السَّماءِ"،  أي: مع ذِكرِ اللهِ باعتقادٍ حسَنٍ ونيَّةٍ خالصةٍ، لا يقَعُ  ضرَرٌ ممَّا  في الأرضِ مِن بَلاءٍ، ولا ممَّا يَنزِلُ مِن السَّماءِ، "وهو  السَّميعُ"، أي: لِكَلامِنا وكلِّ ما يَدورُ في الكونِ، "العليمُ"، أي:  بأفعالِنا وأحوالِنا، وكلِّ ما في الكونِ "ثلاثَ مرَّاتٍ"، أي: يقولُ هذا  الدُّعاءَ ثلاثَ مرَّاتٍ مع الاعتقادِ الحسَنِ وإخلاصِ النِّيَّةِ،  "فيَضُرَّه شيءٌ"، أي: فلَن يَضُرَّه شيءٌ مع قولِه لهذا الدُّعاءِ في  يومِه أو ليلتِه.
قال أبو الزِّنادِ "وكان أبانٌ"، وهو ابنُ عُثمانَ بنِ عفَّانَ راوي  الحديثِ عن أبيه، "قد أصابه طرَفُ فالِجٍ"، أي: جزءٌ مِن شَللٍ أصاب أحَدَ  جانِبَيِ الجسَدِ، "فجعَل الرَّجلُ"، أي: المستمِعُ لحديثِ أبانٍ، "يَنظُرُ  إليه"، أي: مُتعجِّبًا بين قولِه وبينَ ما أصابه، فقال له أبانٌ: "ما  تَنظُرُ؟"، أي: عرَف أبانٌ سبَبَ نظَرِه وهو التَّعجُّبُ الَّذي عِندَه  والمفارقةُ الَّتي وجَدها فيه، فقال له "أمَا إنَّ الحديثَ كما حدَّثتُك"،  أي: إنَّه لا طَعْنَ في الحديثِ على ما أصابَني، "ولكنِّي لم أقُلْه"، أي:  نَسيتُ قولَ الدُّعاءِ في يَوْمي على غيرِ العادةِ، "يومَئذٍ"، أي: يومَ  ما أصابَه ذلك المرَضُ، "لِيُمضِيَ اللهُ عليَّ قدَرَه"، أي: ما قدَّرَه  اللهُ لي فيما أصابني.
وفي الحديثِ: بيانُ ما كان عِندَ التَّابِعين مِن الإيمانِ بالقدَرِ.الدرر.* 

*"اللَّهمَّ إنِّي أعوذُ بِكَ منَ البرصِ والجنونِ والجذامِ ومن سيِّئِ الأسقامِ "الراوي :                   أنس بن مالك -  المحدث :                       الألباني -       المصدر :                    صحيح أبي داود-الصفحة أو الرقم: 1554 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح.الدرر.
الشرح: 
الالتِجاءُ  إلى اللهِ في كلِّ الأحوالِ أمرٌ مِن صَميمِ الإيمانِ؛ فهو  القادِرُ على  كلِّ شيءٍ، ويُجيرُ ويَحْمي مِن كلِّ سوءٍ، وقد كان النَّبيُّ  صلَّى اللهُ  علَيْه وسلَّم يأمرُ أمَّتَه بالاستعاذةِ باللهِ مِن أمورٍ  كثيرةٍ، ومِنها الأمراضُ.
وفي هذا الحديثِ يَستعيذُ النَّبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ علَيْه وسلَّم مِن أمراضٍ  شديدةٍ فيَقولُ "اللَّهمَّ إنِّي أعوذُ بِك"، أي: أطلُبُ الحمايةَ  والوِقايةَ مِن اللهِ عزَّ وجلَّ، "مِن البرَصِ"،  وهُو: بَياضٌ يَظهَرُ على  الجلدِ كبُقَعٍ ثمَّ يَنتشِرُ في باقي الجلدِ  حتَّى يَعُمَّه؛ بسبَبِ  انحِباسِ الدَّمِ عن الجلدِ، مع ما فيه مِن إضعافِ  الجلدِ، واستِقْذارِ  النَّاسِ له، فيَكونُ سببًا للتَّعبِ النَّفسيِّ  للمريضِ.
 "والجُنونِ"،  وهو: فِقْدانُ العقلِ، وعدمُ التَّمييزِ، فلا يَفقَهُ ولا يَفهَمُ ولا  يُدرِكُ التَّكاليفَ.
 "والجُذامِ"، وهو: تآكُلُ أطرافِ الأعضاءِ شيئًا  فشيئًا، وربَّما يُفقِدُ صاحِبَه الشُّعورَ بها، وهو مرَضٌ يُصيبُ  بالعَدْوى؛ ولهذا أمَر النَّبيُّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم بالفِرارِ مِنه  كما يَفِرُّ الرَّجُلُ مِن الأسَدِ.
 "وسَيِّئِ الأسقامِ"، أي: الأمراضِ  السَّيِّئةِ الأثَرِ على المريضِ وعلى مَن حولَه.الدرر.

"لا عَدْوَى ولا طِيَرَةَ، ولا هامَةَ ولا صَفَرَ، وفِرَّ مِنَ المَجْذُومِ كما تَفِرُّ مِنَ الأسَدِ. "الراوي :                   أبو هريرة -  المحدث :                       البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري-الصفحة أو الرقم: 5707 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : معلق- بصيغة الجزم .
وصححه الشيخ أحمد شاكر .
"وفِرَّ مِن المَجْذومِ"، وهو المُصابُ بمرضِ الجُذامِ، وهوَ مَرضٌ  تَتآكَلُ منه أعضاءُ الإنسانِ، يعني: ابتعِدْ عنه مُحتاطًا لنفسِكَ طالبًا   لها السَّلامةَ كما تفِرُّ من الأسدِ، وفي النَّهيِ عن القُربِ من   المجذومِ؛ ليَظهرَ لهم أنَّ هذا من الأسبابِ التي أجْرى اللهُ العادةَ   بأنَّها تُفضِي إلى مُسبباتِها؛ ففي نَهيهِ إثباتُ الأسبابِ أنَّها لا  تستقِلُّ بذاتِها بل اللهُ هو الذي إن شاءَ سلَبها قُواها فلا تؤثِّرُ  شيئًا، وإنْ شاءَ أبقاها فأثَّرتْ.الدرر.
 
"يا أَبتِ، إنِّي أَسمَعُك تَدْعو كلَّ  غَداةٍ: اللَّهمَّ عافِني في بَدَني، اللَّهمَّ عافِني في سَمْعي،  اللَّهمَّ عافِني في بَصَري، لا إلهَ إلَّا أنتَ؛ تُعيدُها ثلاثًا حينَ  تُصبِحُ، وثَلاثًا حينَ تُمسي؟ فَقال: إنِّي سَمِعتُ رَسولَ اللهِ صلَّى  اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّم يَدْعو بِهنَّ، فأَنا أُحِبُّ أن أَستَنَّ بِسُنَّتِه.  قال عبَّاسٌ فيهِ:  وتَقولُ: اللَّهمَّ إنِّي أَعوذُ بكَ منَ الكُفرِ  والفَقرِ، اللَّهمَّ  إنِّي أَعوذُ بِكَ مِن عَذابِ القَبرِ، لا إلهَ إلَّا  أنتَ، تُعيدُها  ثَلاثًا حينَ تُصبِح، وثَلاثًا حينَ تُمسي، فتَدْعو بهِنَّ،  فأُحِبُّ أن  أَستَنَّ بِسُنَّتِه."الراوي :                   عبدالرحمن بن أبي بكرة -  المحدث :                       الألباني -       المصدر :                       صحيح أبي داود- الصفحة أو الرقم: 5090 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : إسناده حسن. الدرر. وقال المحدث :                       ابن حجر العسقلاني -في :                    نتائج الأفكار                                 -الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/389 -   حسن وله شاهد-الدرر.
الشرح:
كان  الصَّحابةُ رضِيَ اللهُ عنهم يَحرِصونَ كلَّ الحِرصِ على اتِّباعِ   سُنَّةِ النبيِّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم وهَدْيِه، وكانوا يَحرِصون كذلك   على تَعليمِها لِمَن بَعدَهم.
وفي هذا الحَديثِ يَحكِي عبدُ الرَّحمنِ بنُ أبي بَكْرَةَ أنَّه قال لأبيه  "يا أبتِ، إنِّي أسمَعُك تَدعو كلَّ غَداةٍ"، أي: كل يوم في وقْتِ  الصُّبحِ:
 "اللَّهمَّ عافني في بدَني"، أي: من الأمْراضِ والأسْقامِ  لِأقوَى على الطَّاعةِ.
 "اللَّهمَّ عافِني في سَمْعي، اللَّهمَّ عافِني في  بَصَري "، أي: يَطلُب أنْ يُعافيَه اللهُ تعالى ممَّا قد يُصيبُه  بالضَّعفِ، فلا يُدرِكُ نِعمَ اللهِ تعالى التي تُدرَكُ بتِلك الحاستَينِ،  كما في حديثٍ آخَرَ أنَّ النبيَّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم قال "اللهمَّ  أَمْتِعْنا بأسماعِنا وأبصارِنا". "لا إلَهَ إلَّا أنتَ"، أي: لا مَعبودَ  بحقٍّ إلَّا اللهُ عزَّ وجلَّ.
قال "تُعيدُها ثلاثًا"، أي: تُكرِّرُها ثلاثَ مرَّاتٍ، "حين تُصبِحُ"، أي:  في الصَّباحِ بعد طُلوعِ الفجْرِ، "وثلاثًا حين تُمْسي"، أي: تكرِّرُها  ثلاثَ مرَّاتٍ في المَساءِ؟ فقال أبو بكْرَةَ رضِيَ اللهُ عنهُ: "إنِّي  سمِعتُ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّم، يَدعو بهِنَّ"، أي: بهؤلاءِ  الكلِماتِ المذكوراتِ، "فأنا أُحِبُّ أن أستَنَّ بسُنَّتِه"،  أي: أتَّبِعَ  طريقَتَه ونهْجَه؛ فأَوْضَحَ أنَّ سَببَ قولِه لهذا  الدُّعاءِ هو اتِّباعُ  سُنَّةِ النبيِّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم.
قال عبَّاسٌ- وهو ابنُ عبدِ العَظيمِ، أحدُ رُواة الحديثِ-: "فيهِ"، أي:  زادَ في رِوايتِه للحديثِ: وتقولُ: "اللَّهمَّ إنِّي أَعوذُ بِكَ"، أي:  ألْتجئُ وأعتَصِمُ بك، "منَ الكُفْرِ"؛ بعدَ الإيمانِ، "والفقْرِ"؛ في  النَّفسِ والمالِ، "اللَّهمَّ إنِّي أَعوذُ بكَ مِن عذابِ القَبرِ"، أي: من  الأسْبابِ الَّتي تؤدِّي إلى التَّعذيبِ في القَبْرِ، "لا إلَهَ إلَّا  أنتَ، تُعيدُها ثلاثًا حين تُصبِحُ، وثلاثًا حِين تُمْسي؛ فأُحِبُّ أنْ  أسْتَنَّ بسُنَّتِه".
وفي الحَديثِ: إثباتُ عَذابِ القَبرِ.
وفيه: حثٌّ لِمَن به غمٌّ وهَمٌّ أن يَلجَأَ إلى اللهِ تَعالى بالدُّعاءِ، وبيانُ ما يَقولُه.الدرر. 

"قلَّما كانَ رسولُ اللَّهِ صلَّى اللَّهُ  علَيهِ وسلَّمَ يقومُ من مَجلسٍ حتَّى يدعوَ بِهَؤلاءِ الكلِماتِ لأصحابِهِ  :  اللَّهمَّ اقسِم لَنا من خشيتِكَ ما يَحولُ بينَنا وبينَ معاصيكَ ، ومن   طاعتِكَ ما تبلِّغُنا بِهِ جنَّتَكَ ، ومنَ اليقينِ ما تُهَوِّنُ بِهِ   علَينا مُصيباتِ الدُّنيا ، ومتِّعنا بأسماعِنا وأبصارِنا وقوَّتنا ما  أحييتَنا ، واجعَلهُ الوارثَ منَّا ،  واجعَل ثأرَنا على من ظلمَنا ،  وانصُرنا علَى من عادانا ، ولا تجعَل  مُصيبتَنا في دينِنا ، ولا تجعلِ  الدُّنيا أَكْبرَ همِّنا ولا مبلغَ  عِلمِنا ، ولا تسلِّط علَينا مَن لا  يرحَمُنا "الراوي :                   عبدالله بن عمر -  المحدث :                       الألباني -       المصدر :                       صحيح الترمذي -الصفحة أو الرقم: 3502 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : حسن - الدرر.
"الوارِثَ منَّا"،  أي: باقِيًا مُستمِرًّا بأنْ تكونَ صحيحةً وسليمةً إلى  الموتِ، فكانت  بمكانةِ الوارِثِ؛ لأنَّه هو مَن يَبْقى بعدَ وفاةِ  مُورِّثِه . 

"كانَ  رسولُ اللَّهِ صلَّى اللهُ علَيهِ  وسلَّمَ إذا أرادَ أن ينامَ ، وَهوَ  جنبٌ ، تَوضَّأَ . وإذا أرادَ أن  يأْكلَ ، أو يشربَ . قالت : غسلَ يدَيهِ ، ثمَّ يأكلُ أو يشربُ "الراوي :                   عائشة أم المؤمنين -  المحدث :                       الألباني -       المصدر :                       صحيح النسائي- الصفحة أو الرقم: 257 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح - الدرر.
 
 "كان رسولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا عَطَسَ وضَعَ يدَه ، أو ثوبَه على فيه ، وخَفَضَ ، أو غَضَّ بها صوتَه."الراوي :                   أبو هريرة -  المحدث :                       الألباني -       المصدر :                       صحيح أبي داود-الصفحة أو الرقم: 5029 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : حسن صحيح- الدرر. 

"غَطُّوا الإناءَ، وأَوْكُوا السِّقاءَ،  فإنَّ  في السَّنَةِ لَيْلَةً يَنْزِلُ فيها وباءٌ، لا يَمُرُّ بإناءٍ  ليسَ عليه  غِطاءٌ، أوْ سِقاءٍ ليسَ عليه وِكاءٌ، إلَّا نَزَلَ فيه مِن  ذلكَ الوَباءِ. وفي روايةٍ : فإنَّ في السَّنَةِ يَوْمًا يَنْزِلُ فيه  وباءٌ."الراوي :                   جابر بن عبدالله -  المحدث :                       مسلم-        المصدر :                       صحيح مسلم -الصفحة أو الرقم: 2014 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح- الدرر.

 "إذَا سَمِعْتُمْ به بأَرْضٍ فلا تَقْدَمُوا عليه، وإذَا وقَعَ بأَرْضٍ وأَنْتُمْ بهَا فلا تَخْرُجُوا فِرَارًا منه"الراوي :                   عبدالله بن عباس -  المحدث :                       البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري -الصفحة أو الرقم: 5729 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح. الدرر.
 
*

----------

